# Small beginnings



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

I'm really not sure if it's ok to post this here, if not, admin please remove.
As you will probably know, we've bought an Adria Coral Compact and we absolutely it.
Because of lockdown we were unable to use it since we got it . However, yesterday I thought 'what the heck' and went a few miles over to Cumbria. I made this wee video in the hope of it being the first one of many!!
Hope you like it


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, bring em on. I only wish the tech had of been around when we toured.

Ray.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

Thank you kindly Ray!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can sense the pride and excitement! Isn't it a great life?!

I like the idea of a hover camera (the proper term escapes me!) but I think I'd probably drop it in the drink!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

great stuff, thanks


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

Yes jiwawa, if only we were allowed out to play!!


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

And what you're thinking about is a drone 😁😁😁😁


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used to have a young teen lad on here who posted some great video from his drone of coastal walks and parks.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ingo Sundowner said:


> And what you're thinking about is a drone 😁😁😁😁


That's it Ingo! I know it today haha!


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

Well Ray, it cant be me, I'm 66 now 😁😁😁😁


----------

